# ABS Failure Part III



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!  I'm trying to stay positive about the car, this is why I haven't flipped out at the dealership or BMWNA. I don't think it will do anything to be p'd off. They know I'm upset and frustrated. I still love the car, just not the annoying electrical problems. The car still drives perfectly, albeit I don't have ABS or DSC, but this is the way people drove cars way back in the day . . .

BTW, I spoke with my installer about the wiring of the entire system. He said that he left all the stock wiring intact and didn't tap into any of them. He ran new power/ground/remote wires to the new head unit, amps, PS2, etc, put new fuses on all of this wiring and he installed new speaker wires for everything else. He left all of the existing harnesses (stereo and speaker) tucked away in the car in case I want to put everything back the way it originally was. He also told me there is no way that his install would affect anything with the car. The only thing that he had to run wires to that was original to the car is the battery. This is good news at least. :thumb:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *I would really hate to have to go thru the Lemon Law process. :thumbdwn:
> 
> I just talked with the service dept. and they don't have the wheel sensors for today but they will have them for Thursday. They said they will need to keep my car overnight to make sure that they do fix the problem. I guess they don't think it has anything to do with the computer.
> 
> I guess I'll find out sometime of Friday what the verdict is on the car. I know they want to fix this thing as much as I do. There's nothing worse than having a customer come in every week to get service done on a new vehicle. I've been driving a loaner for almost as long as I have been driving my own car.:yikes: *


Yea no one likes the lemon law bs, but to get another "new" car entirely you would have too..they are not going to just hand you a brand new car without going through hell first, sad tho


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Picked up my car*

Well, I just picked up the car from the dealership. It turns out the "forgot" to reset the car's computer to recognize the new DSC control module, so the errors were caused by the computer thinking that I didn't have one.

The car was fine on the way back to work. After I wash the car, I'll know for sure whether this will be the last time the car needed to be fixed for this problem. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Hack - Does this explaination sound plausible? Do the computers need to be "told" that a new component has been installed?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Picked up my car*



Ackster said:


> *Well, I just picked up the car from the dealership. It turns out the "forgot" to reset the car's computer to recognize the new DSC control module, so the errors were caused by the computer thinking that I didn't have one.
> 
> The car was fine on the way back to work. After I wash the car, I'll know for sure whether this will be the last time the car needed to be fixed for this problem. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Hack - Does this explaination sound plausible? Do the computers need to be "told" that a new component has been installed? *


Yes, it does sound SOMEWHAT plausible but it still does not explain why 1) it triggers the ABS the second you wash your car and 2) it doesn't trigger anything when car is turned on when dry and 3) it triggers when DSC/ABS is activated and most importantly 4) why it is so intermitten.

If you have the option, I'd advise you to take it to another dealership. It still sounds like an exposed wire to me.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Picked up my car*



The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Yes, it does sound SOMEWHAT plausible but it still does not explain why 1) it triggers the ABS the second you wash your car and 2) it doesn't trigger anything when car is turned on when dry and 3) it triggers when DSC/ABS is activated and most importantly 4) why it is so intermittent.
> 
> If you have the option, I'd advise you to take it to another dealership. It still sounds like an exposed wire to me. *


You make very good points!

I am going to test your first note this weekend when I get a chance to wash the car. I couldn't get the DSC/ABS to activate but its supposed to rain later today so I can test this out then.

My only problem with taking it to another dealer is that Towne is the only BMW dealership in Western NY. They have two locations. The nearest outside of here is Rochester, and from what webguy330i has explained, they are terrible. I'm just hoping this problem doesn't occur again. I'll keep everyone posted.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Picked up my car*



Ackster said:


> *Well, I just picked up the car from the dealership. It turns out the "forgot" to reset the car's computer to recognize the new DSC control module, so the errors were caused by the computer thinking that I didn't have one.
> 
> The car was fine on the way back to work. After I wash the car, I'll know for sure whether this will be the last time the car needed to be fixed for this problem. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Hack - Does this explaination sound plausible? Do the computers need to be "told" that a new component has been installed? *


things can be SO weird..I have NEVER heard of someone washing a wheel and everything go to hell  keep us posted :yikes:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Well Hack, things aren't fixed! I got the rear end to slip out today and the ABS light lit up again!! I can't believe I have to bring the car back *AGAIN* to get fixed. This will be the 4th time for the same problem. I have about had it. I am going to call my dealer tomorrow and let them know that after 3 tries they still haven't gotten it.

Edit: Well, its raining today and I got the DSC to kick in, this time no problems. I'm still taking it back to the dealership, but this is just weird, it doesn't work in the dry but it does in the wet?!?!?!?!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Get them to replace the SENSORS!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I just talked with a TA from BMWCCA. He was very helpful and told me a lot of things that could be causing the problem and how to check this myself.

Btw, he told me almost the exact same things as Hack (thanks again man  ). He said it could be one of three possible things

1. Exposed wiring somewhere connecting to the ABS system (either near the actual rotors or somewhere further up). 

2. ABS Rotary sensors at the rear wheel is faulty b/c I can trip up the ABS/DSC anytime the rear wheels kick loose.

3. Bodymodule programming could be bad, so either they would need to "flash" the system or replace the microprocessor.

He gave me a cool tip to test to see if its actually the wiring. He asked me to pull the ABS fuse so that no power was going to the wiring on the system. Since my cruise control failed when the DSC/ABS kicked in, if after pulling the fuse the cruise control still worked, it would be an issue with exposed wiring. 

What kills me is that I called up the TA and got a bunch of ideas of what the problem is/how to remedy it. Why hasn't my dealership done the same thing? After two failed attempts, you would think the third time they would try to get it right.

The dealership wants me to bring the car in today and do a test drive with the mechanics so when the system fails, they can hook it up to the computer and check to see if any different codes come up. The problem is that I work (I know its hard to believe since I post here so much) and I can't keep bringing my car in during work hours to test things out.


----------

